# New guy. ?? on ammo



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

hey guys this is my first post and sayin hay. Im new to serious slingshooting, what are your guys favorite ammo for target practice and hunting. Also do you guys no much about making your own lead balls. Would buying larger buckshot bbs work aswell. thanks jesse


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

For power and fun, No.7 oval lead sinkers. They weigh about 150 grains. That's about the same as a .40m to .45cal round ball.

For accuracy, a round lead ball of about 100 grains _and a lighter bandset to match.

_Ought to 0000 should cover it, but proportionally smaller gage if tungsten. If you do get tungsten spheres (shot not bearing) cheaply, I'd love to buy some._
_


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

JxMAN25 said:


> hey guys this is my first post and sayin hay. Im new to serious slingshooting, what are your guys favorite ammo for target practice and hunting. Also do you guys no much about making your own lead balls. Would buying larger buckshot bbs work aswell. thanks jesse


Marbles mate!
And have a look at BellsofHythe, they have a lead mould for just such an occasion.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

I purchased a 0000 lead shot mould on ebay, and went to my local scrap yard and bought about 20lbs of lead. It cost around 75 cents a pound for the lead. 1 pound of lead yields about 30-40 balls. I use an old 2 quart pot and my BBQ grill to melt the lead. Put on heavy leather gloves and I use an old stainless steel serving spoon to pour the hot lead into the mould. With a little patients and practice I can make about 200 balls an hour. Yes it is easier just to buy them, but me and my 15yr son enjoy it and get to spend some good time together. Hope this helps


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

Roy said:


> I purchased a 0000 lead shot mould on ebay, and went to my local scrap yard and bought about 20lbs of lead. It cost around 75 cents a pound for the lead. 1 pound of lead yields about 30-40 balls. I use an old 2 quart pot and my BBQ grill to melt the lead. Put on heavy leather gloves and I use an old stainless steel serving spoon to pour the hot lead into the mould. With a little patients and practice I can make about 200 balls an hour. Yes it is easier just to buy them, but me and my 15yr son enjoy it and get to spend some good time together. Hope this helps


that sound awsome this is something that i really want to do. i just turned 15 and my mom isnt so "on board" so to say about me messing with lead. what do you think. Also is 0000 like buckshot. do you know what that would equal as a calliber like .44 and where did you get you mold. thanks man now youve got me all excited no more paying for ball bearings


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

JxMAN25 said:


> I purchased a 0000 lead shot mould on ebay, and went to my local scrap yard and bought about 20lbs of lead. It cost around 75 cents a pound for the lead. 1 pound of lead yields about 30-40 balls. I use an old 2 quart pot and my BBQ grill to melt the lead. Put on heavy leather gloves and I use an old stainless steel serving spoon to pour the hot lead into the mould. With a little patients and practice I can make about 200 balls an hour. Yes it is easier just to buy them, but me and my 15yr son enjoy it and get to spend some good time together. Hope this helps


that sound awsome this is something that i really want to do. i just turned 15 and my mom isnt so "on board" so to say about me messing with lead. what do you think. Also is 0000 like buckshot. do you know what that would equal as a calliber like .44 and where did you get you mold. thanks man now youve got me all excited no more paying for ball bearings
[/quote]

You should start with someone who has melted lead before. You have to have a well vented area to melt the lead, the proper attire also. Lead melts at 600 degrees so any exposure to skin in bad and serious. If you do it make sure you take your time to be safe. the mould was bought on ebay, but any place they sell reloading equipment should have what you need. goodluck


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

Roy said:


> I purchased a 0000 lead shot mould on ebay, and went to my local scrap yard and bought about 20lbs of lead. It cost around 75 cents a pound for the lead. 1 pound of lead yields about 30-40 balls. I use an old 2 quart pot and my BBQ grill to melt the lead. Put on heavy leather gloves and I use an old stainless steel serving spoon to pour the hot lead into the mould. With a little patients and practice I can make about 200 balls an hour. Yes it is easier just to buy them, but me and my 15yr son enjoy it and get to spend some good time together. Hope this helps


that sound awsome this is something that i really want to do. i just turned 15 and my mom isnt so "on board" so to say about me messing with lead. what do you think. Also is 0000 like buckshot. do you know what that would equal as a calliber like .44 and where did you get you mold. thanks man now youve got me all excited no more paying for ball bearings
[/quote]

You should start with someone who has melted lead before. You have to have a well vented area to melt the lead, the proper attire also. Lead melts at 600 degrees so any exposure to skin in bad and serious. If you do it make sure you take your time to be safe. the mould was bought on ebay, but any place they sell reloading equipment should have what you need. goodluck
[/quote]

all right man maby ill let you know how it turns out. So there is no health risk when melting lead? If i did it in our bbq grill will it hurt it to cook with the grill after that. thanks a million


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

Roy said:


> I purchased a 0000 lead shot mould on ebay, and went to my local scrap yard and bought about 20lbs of lead. It cost around 75 cents a pound for the lead. 1 pound of lead yields about 30-40 balls. I use an old 2 quart pot and my BBQ grill to melt the lead. Put on heavy leather gloves and I use an old stainless steel serving spoon to pour the hot lead into the mould. With a little patients and practice I can make about 200 balls an hour. Yes it is easier just to buy them, but me and my 15yr son enjoy it and get to spend some good time together. Hope this helps


that sound awsome this is something that i really want to do. i just turned 15 and my mom isnt so "on board" so to say about me messing with lead. what do you think. Also is 0000 like buckshot. do you know what that would equal as a calliber like .44 and where did you get you mold. thanks man now youve got me all excited no more paying for ball bearings
[/quote]

You should start with someone who has melted lead before. You have to have a well vented area to melt the lead, the proper attire also. Lead melts at 600 degrees so any exposure to skin in bad and serious. If you do it make sure you take your time to be safe. the mould was bought on ebay, but any place they sell reloading equipment should have what you need. goodluck
[/quote]

So if i did it in my bbq would there be any problems if i cooked using the grill afterwords? thanks


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's not recommended, but it's probably not going to kill you.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldn't try it by myself. At 15, I woulda definitely ruined the grill.







I say get one of the lead moulds and do it that way.

But in all honesty, you aren't really hunting, so why use lead? Use stainless steel shot. It ricochets more, but with a proper target and safety considerations (including Safety eyewear), ss shot is a cheap alternative. You can get it at any Wal-Mart or Meijer, or bulk from some of the great guys on here like Tex.

Lead for me, is just for hunting personally. SS or Marbles are the route.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi JxMAN25<
Welcome to the hobby and the forum. Lead is not that difficult to work with after you learn how to do certain things.There are a few rules that are not to be broken or bent when working with lead .
#1 Be Safe
#2 Never work with lead around anything your going to eat with later.
#3 Never eat or drink anything while working with lead.
#4 The larger the quanity of lead your working with the more precise you must control the heat.
#5 never breath lead fumes.
#6 BE SAFE

A few things to keep in mind a DROP of water can make 20 pounds of lead in a melting pot EXPOLDE. Which burns anything it lands on and that means you,anything in your garage,and you moms kettles/spoons that your using. And if the hot lead lands on you , your on the way to the hospital !!! That is the most important information I can give you and it comes from experiance. I used to work in a small smelting plant and I saw Idiots get sick or have pots of lead explode on them , once they left to go to the hospital, I never saw them again !too many with burns !!

Now I hope I didn't scare you tooo much because moulding lead bullets/ round balls can be lots of fun. Be informed about working with lead/ research it on the internet. Get good equipment, It doesn't have to be super expensive equipment , I use only LEE Precision Brand lead moulding equipment. You can find this equipment online at ebay,Midwest shooters supply,or directly through Lee Precision . The main things you will need is a melting pot and a mould. You will also need a can/ soup can ( empty and dry) , a small lead ladel, a small amount of bees wax to flux the pot of lead and some lead. You can get the lead from many local sources ...... A pistol range, A tire shop ( Wheel weights), Scrap yards , rummage sales , boat yards, etc. There are many sources for lead if you just look around. Mean time I started out with 3/8 " steel balls . But the best advice I can give you , If you want it is too explore HOW to work with lead first and start rounding up the things you need, then when your ready for the big day ....go slow. Oh ya ....get a buddy involved ......it's safer to have a spotter just in case and you'll have a slingshot shooting partner !!

Have Fun,








-Scott


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Never have water around!! -- Tex


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

ok thanks guys you have told me things i did not realize like water exploding lead. Is there a sertian kind of meltingpot i need or will a stainless steel old beat up cooking pot or pat work. Also do you guys recomend any one kind of or sertian mold... I saw the .440 blackpowder mold on lees website what do you guys think. How many can you do at once with this. thanks guys you have all been a great help


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey JxMAN25,

in case you are unfamiliar with lead ball making, and worry about the (existing!) hazards that come along with lead: Have you yet checked a bulk source for steel balls, like http://www.royalsteelballusa.com ? The price of a lead melting pot will give you a ton of ammo...

Do you have a backstop to re-use your ammunition?


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

JUST MY OPNION ........I think for someone just starting out , go to ebay locate a supplier of steel balls and make/buy yourself a good backstop that will catch your ammo to reuse. This will be much more cost effective than just running out and buying ball casting equipment right now. Besides it will take a bit of shooting to figure what size balls you want to shoot. If you want to start thinking about melting pots , LEE PRECISION has both pots and moulds.

*
ALWAYS REMENBER : SAFETY FIRST WEAR SAFETY GLASSES AT ALL TIMES WHEN SHOOTING !

-Scott*


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

i do have a backstop that i made. My family hunts and we go backpacking and camping all the time so i wanted to be able to hunt with it. From what ive heard lead is the best for hunting? So will a regular old pot that is out in our shop word for melting it? thanks guys


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, you can melt lead in your old pot. You also need a ladle that allows you to handle the molten lead.
.40-.50 Lead is best for hunting, but a 1/2" steel ball works just as well. You (usually) don't need much ammunition while hunting, so I recommend:

-Marbles or self rolled clay ammo for cost-effective plinking without backstop 
-1/2" steel balls for shooting with backstop, and maybe for hunting
-7/16" lead (has same trajectory as your 1/2" training ammo for hunting exclusively.

This helps you to keep shooting costs and lead pollution low.


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

ya your right i will use other ammo except when i go hunting when i receive my catty. Its awsome i just found out my grandpa that lives next door has 200-300lbs of pure lead. he also has an old portable burner i can use aswell. So now all i have to do is buy a mold. when you pour the lead into the mold do you have to run it under water to make it solid or does it cool fast enough. thans guys once i start making them ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

p


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey,

you can go really cheap by using cylindrical slingshot ammo.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/486-lead-ammo/page__p__3291__hl__cylindrical__fromsearch__1&#entry3291


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

Melchior said:


> Hey,
> 
> you can go really cheap by using cylindrical slingshot ammo.
> http://slingshotforu...h__1&#entry3291


so would you say .440 is the best size for hunting? thnaks jesse


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds like good rodent shot. You need a bandset that will throw it fast. It might be a bit big for anything smaller or than a rat and a bit small for anything bigger than a hare.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

you can also have a look on ebay for this object, is costless but effective

*








BALL LEAD SINKER MOULDS!! 8 gram
ID utentefishing.mad ( Punteggio di feedback58441







) 
*


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

So i ordered a .440 cal lee lead mold from a reloading supplier. My grandpa is going to help me cause he has done it befor. *If im going to use a old pot what can i use to melt the lead*. I would like to eventually get a lead pot that heats it but i want to start cheap to see if i like it. I also got 10 lbs of free lead from my shop class. I have a propane camping stove will this work


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Btw do you know where i can get cylindrical lead ammo from.


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Btw do you know where i can get cylindrical lead ammo from.


id check ebay or making your own thats what im going to do


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Im currently looking for ammo that has more penetrative capabilities. I guess that 120 grain torpedo shaped sinkers/ cylinders can be quite lethal. Once you can get penetration with your slingshot the chances of killing your game will be higher. Fill me with some ideas plz. I would love to kill a big sewer rat with a slingshot. My friends are waiting to see if i can do it. Crows are just too difficlt.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

That type of quarry is often taken with a very mundane slingshot and ordinary ammo - no need for special ammo etc. A .38-.50 lead ball or a 7/16"-9/16" steel ball and very ordinary bands (Trumark RR-t is enough!) is all you need. What you really need is the skill to hit what you are aiming at.

However, never kill an animal only because you want to prove anybody you can do it. Killing is not difficult, making alive again is impossible!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

never kill an animal only because you want to prove anybody you can do it. Killing is not difficult, making alive again is impossible!
[/quote]

Only kill what you are going to eat, meat is murder; I do it all the time.


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

JxMAN25 said:


> So i ordered a .440 cal lee lead mold from a reloading supplier. My grandpa is going to help me cause he has done it befor. *If im going to use a old pot what can i use to melt the lead*. I would like to eventually get a lead pot that heats it but i want to start cheap to see if i like it. I also got 10 lbs of free lead from my shop class. I have a propane camping stove will this work


A small portable electrical stove, or a butane stove is perfectly fine. I use a small aluminum pot, and i tied about a one inch thick layer of rockwool around it with some steelwire, it helps it stay hot really well.

/Matt


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

JxMAN25 said:


> So i ordered a .440 cal lee lead mold from a reloading supplier. My grandpa is going to help me cause he has done it befor. *If im going to use a old pot what can i use to melt the lead*. I would like to eventually get a lead pot that heats it but i want to start cheap to see if i like it. I also got 10 lbs of free lead from my shop class. I have a propane camping stove will this work


Hi, I understand lead melts at around 600 degrees, so check the limits of propane and whatever metal your pot is; plus your lead is likely to have some grit on it, so have the tools ready to remove it from the pot, or have your Grandfather fish it out with his fingers (only joking) but seriously, it's very VERY dangerous melting metals, do all the research you can before starting and know the limits of all your tools, you could be seriously hurt with affects which last the rest of your life.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I kill mostly pest. Cause most people dont want them around, people poison and trap them so shooting them aint goin to be a problem. crows in the field are difficult to sneak up on. They are very alert. Maybe I'll go for them at city dumpsters, they're easier to shoot when they are occupied with eating. Thanks for the advise, I would never kill songbirds or rare species. Pest is my game, + maybe a squirrel or 2 if i am lucky.


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

allright guys my lee mould came yesterday and my dad hung out with me in the shop while i did it. It took me about 45 mins to get the havng of it and then i made an extra 200, 290 in all. 200 were worthy or perfect and about 90 were bad and ill throw them back when im done. Ill set up my backdrop tommorow and now im just ready for my catty to arive.







Jesse


----------

